# Aside from sentimental reasons, any benefits in keeping old green curados?



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

I've got 3, one I'm going to keep for sure (gave to my wife for our anniversary), yes I know.
The other 2 take up space in my reel drawer and it's really surprising to me that I was able to throw the old heavy rascals.
Appreciate the 2cool input as always!
RF


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Go to the gym those are bullet proof and the best longest lasting reel ever made ever.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Lot to be Said For Sentimental...*

Well there you go, making me think about why all I throw are the old Shimanos. Gold CH-100SF's are my favorites, backed up by CU-200BSF's, and CU-200B's. Flounder season, CU-200B5 for the slower retrieve.

Rock solid construction, durable parts, easy to work on, cool history. Never even think about the weight, and they haven't bothered my 62yr old hands.

I guess I need to be careful not to try the newer lightweight reels, or I may not be able to go back to the sentimental older models. My fishing buddies who used to throw old now throw new...

Guess it's like vintage cars, motorcycles, firearms, antiques. Some are into it, some are not...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> Go to the gym those are bullet proof and the best longest lasting reel ever made ever.


Haha, Ruben, we posted at the same time. You right, bro'!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

RF, The two guys that have responded so far know their stuff about those reels.
Those reels are great, that is what I fish with all the time. Keep them clean and do not abuse them too much and they just keep on going...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a couple of 50e reels that I use when I wade. But if using live bait or bottom fishing, etc. the old greenies are hard to beat. Plus I use them in freshwater for catfish and white bass. They work great for freshwater fishing other than bass fishing (amount of casting). I own two and most likely unless I need the money to eat, I will always own them. 
Plus the guy with the most toys wins, so I got that going for me!!!!!


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

They take a licking and keep on ticking. My old 200B is my go to set-up when hitting the water. I'll use it before my 100D or any other set-up at home.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm down to two and probably not going to sell them, but I don't use them much anymore either. I need to swap one out with a pearl white chronach and see if the curado is better.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

no reason to keep em at all, just send em to me.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i think we have 8 of them green rascals.plus 4 of the e5's and 2 of the old gold chronarchs.
the old greenie is practically bullet proof with just a little maintenance


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

My wife, yes same one, bought me a core for my birthday and I use her white chronarch from time to time. Once you throw those it's hard to go back.
I really enjoyed your responses and loved seeing that most all of us are north of the 50 club!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Drundel said:


> I'm down to two and probably not going to sell them, but I don't use them much anymore either. I need to swap one out with a pearl white chronach and see if the curado is better.


The old pearl white CH-100A is actually my LEAST favorite of all the old Shimano reels. I'd recommend the Curado Superfree CU-200BSF or the gold Chronarch CH-100SF over that one...


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Be careful with the old gold Chronarchs. I have 3 and one has a worn out worm gear. It's no longer made and you can only find used parts. But that gold Chronarch is bulletproof


----------



## roothog (Feb 12, 2013)

That's kinda like asking, " What good is an old 56' Chevy?'' ..... nothing to some or it's weight in gold to others.  RH


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

My old greenies can cast better than the new Curado I series.
Try to find the Cu100B model. This reel is the best old greenie for wade fishing and kayak fishing.


----------



## Maverick2014 (Aug 31, 2014)

Curado 200 and 200SF is all I've thrown for years. Easy to clean and repair. Put a 200SF on a 7`6`` MH rod and let her fly. Outcasts all my buddies throwing new Shimano spin cast or bait cast reels.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*X2*

What Bubba said! When the price is right I buy them! You can never have too much of a good thing!!!


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Txfirenfish said:


> no reason to keep em at all, just send em to me.


HAHAHA I was thinkin the same thing !!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I have 2 that need to get fixed and may need some new parts. Are parts still available?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

*parts*



ROBOWADER said:


> I have 2 that need to get fixed and may need some new parts. Are parts still available?


The simple answer is yes there are still parts available. Some parts are harder to obtain than others.


----------

